
YC W18 Application status - manikkhandan18
I have not recieved an acceptance or rejection mail for W2018.
======
skashyap
It's not 10 PM yet. I thinking maybe that is why?

------
dieorcease
Anybody get an invite or rejection email yet?

~~~
soorajchandran
saw few tweets of people celebrating invites. No rejections yet. Few more
minutes to 10 in Mountain View.

------
pmehta123
Some people have got invites I think.

~~~
dieorcease
Did you get invited?

~~~
pmehta123
No email yet but I read on the other thread where someone got a invite.

~~~
pmehta123
Got rejection email

------
orangemanager
nothing here yet

